# Frame ID



## Springer Tom (Sep 2, 2021)

Got this BMX frame, it’s stamped Premium Products on top of the bottom bracket and the serial number begins with PS2W. Any ideas?


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 2, 2021)

Pics help, but Premium is a newer Haro product.


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 2, 2021)

Haro Premium Products. They are about $4-500 new complete bike. The model will be hard to tell but being a 21 might be the Subway or La Vida. Post a full picture of the frame on BMXMuseum, someone there will be able to help.


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 2, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Haro Premium Products. They are about $4-500 new complete bike. The model will be hard to tell but being a 21 might be the Subway or La Vida. Post a full picture of the frame on BMXMuseum, someone there will be able to help.



Thanks for the help, brother….


----------

